# Loft27L, 230Rs Or 280Rs??



## kathiren24 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello, we are looking for a new toy hauler and have narrowed it down to 3 models-we have not seen the loft but like the idea, the 230 has plenty of room but no slide, and the 280 being the largest would fit our needs also. We need at least 2 beds for adults--or a bed and air bed sofa (not a futon or roll over style) they are too short and not very comfortable.The large u style table would work too for a bed, but. . Would like your opinions on all 3 if possible---since there are none of these available in our area, we need to travel 800 miles plus to purchase and all input would be very helpful. We previously had a 36" fifth wheel toyhauler-looked at the starcraft aruba-nice but we feel Keystone is a great mfgr and want the side ramp since we are only carrying one bike. Willing to buy used, but none available in our area. Thanks for all your help. Jerry and Kathy


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

kathiren24 said:


> Hello, we are looking for a new toy hauler and have narrowed it down to 3 models-we have not seen the loft but like the idea, the 230 has plenty of room but no slide, and the 280 being the largest would fit our needs also. We need at least 2 beds for adults--or a bed and air bed sofa (not a futon or roll over style) they are too short and not very comfortable.The large u style table would work too for a bed, but. . Would like your opinions on all 3 if possible---since there are none of these available in our area, we need to travel 800 miles plus to purchase and all input would be very helpful. We previously had a 36" fifth wheel toyhauler-looked at the starcraft aruba-nice but we feel Keystone is a great mfgr and want the side ramp since we are only carrying one bike. Willing to buy used, but none available in our area. Thanks for all your help. Jerry and Kathy


check this one out:
http://www.outbacker...showtopic=31598

link to it on ebay with photos:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330502424030

I'm only 350 miles from you..

Eric


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

We have a 2008 KRS and we love it. Lots of room, comfortable beds. It's perfect for hauling 1 bike. And Eric's price is very good, especially with all of the mods he has done.

glen...


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

It looks like most are reccomending the 280 and the 230. I have the Loft and am happy with it, but I am single and have friends come out all the time so the ability to sleep 8 people(who are usually way past drunk at that point) works for me, but to be able to sleep that many the garage needs to be empty, the dinette down, and the couch down. I sleep 2 in the garage, 3 in the loft, 1 on the couch and 2 on the dinette. It is tight in the morning, but once everyone wakes up it has plenty of room since we spend most time outside. But if it rains or is buggy the loft is nice to sit "outside" but not be outside. I personally feel that the loft is really only designed for two people with occasional extra persons.


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

The loft is discontinued I believe - so only used ones are available.

When considering the 23 or 28 footer it really comes down to your needs & your preference. They are almost identical except for the extra 5' and the side slide that makes the main "living area" wider & more comfortable in the 28' model. They have the same bathroom, rear bed slide out, and same "mudroom" or toy area.

We have a 23 footer, and love it, but it's just 2 of us. It gets a little tight after 3 or 4 days when the weather is bad and you spend lots of time indoors. We wish we had the side slide, and I see many feature requests on this forum for Keystone to make a 23' model with the side slide.

If you are truly going to bring others with you on a regular basis I would recommend the 28' model if your tow vehicle can handle it and you are comfortable pulling & backing it. Being that you are used to a larger 5th wheel it's probably fine for you. The larger dinette & more floor space in the kitchen/living area will come in handy with more than 2 adults.

That said - if you decide on a 230 RS we are going to sell ours after the 1st of the year. It's a 2010 model with only 4 trips on it. We are in Louisiana - so it's probably not an option for you unless you are dying for a trip to the South to get your new camper.

Good Luck

Clark


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

how about this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OUTBACK-280RS-TOY-HAULER-RV-YEAR-END-CLEARANC-SPECIAL-/130465929633?pt=RVs_Campers&hash=item1e606019a1


----------



## Wayne_and_Pam (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Jerry and Kathy,

We looked at the 230 and the 280 when we were shopping for our toyhauler. Like was mentioned in an earlier post, they are pretty much the same except for the dining area. There is just the two of us but Pam likes as much room as possible. She likes for two people to be able to move about in the camper without bumping into each other. So, we chose the 280. The 230, with the couch and the dinette beside the bed, just seemed a little too cramped for us. We both love the extra floorspace with the side slide and we are glad we made this decision.

A tip about the side ramp: I don't know what kind of bike you have. But we have a Harley and it sits low with only 5" of ground clearance. It will not go over the crest at the top of the ramp without scraping. So I am going to have to buy an 8' or 9' ramp to carry along so that I can get the bike in without bottoming out. Don't let that sway your opinion. Just be aware that you might have to go with that addition if your bike has a similar situation.

Whichever one you choose, I'm sure you will be pleased with it. We are and are looking forward to Springtime!

Wayne


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

We decided on the 230RS after shopping for a 210RS. After a couple of years of camping, I now wished we had gotten the 280RS. We've done two week trips each summer and I'd really like to have the table available for those rest stops along the route. With the 230/210 the slide goes over both the table and couch, so you don't have anyplace to sit for quick stops. But when stopped for the night everything works out great.

And as far as the bike goes, my Honda CR dirt bike and Kawasaki KLR dual sport fit very nice up and over the ramp. Not a fair comparison to the big cruisers most folks here have tho. Next bike I'm looking at is either a V-Strom or FJR. I think the Strom would fit, but the big sport tourer may have an issue.

We'll be keeping our 230RS for several more years and enjoy it as much as possible. But I'll be keeping an open mind for the next one.









JR


----------

